# مساكن : شقة غرفتين و صالة للايجار في عجمان - تسهيلات بالدفع - كهرباء حكومة - اول ساكن



## مساكن (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شقة غرفتين و صالة للايجار في عجمان
كهرباء حكومة و تكييف مركزي
قريبه من الجمعيه التعاونيه و السفير ماركت 
جديدة اول ساكن - كهرباء حكومة - تكييف مركزي 

للاستفسار : 0554400489
من خارج الدولة : 00971554400489​


----------

